# Cant login to os x server from windows XP



## sumdumguy77 (May 28, 2004)

Im running OS X 10.2.8 server and need to access a share point on it from a windows xp pro pc. I have a domain hosted on a win2000 advanced server.
Heres the problem. All my windows 2000 pcs can login to the osx server from the pc domain, but the windows xp pc cant login. It asks for username and password over and over again. I dont get any error message it just refuses to connect. However if I connect from the winxp pc when I am not logged in to the domain, I can get in to the os x share no problem.
Is this an issue with the os x server or windows xp?
Has anyone else succesfully managed to connect to a mac os x share from a winxp pc when logged in to a domain? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Pengu (May 28, 2004)

is the username/password for the domain, the same as the one for the osx server?


----------



## sumdumguy77 (Jun 2, 2004)

Pengu said:
			
		

> is the username/password for the domain, the same as the one for the osx server?




no, the domain login is different. But that is fine for all my win 2000 clients. They login to the domain using thier domain name and password and connect to my osx serer using a different un/pw. Its just win xp pro clients that cant get access.


----------



## Pengu (Jun 2, 2004)

Im thinking that XP is trying to authenticate to the OSX box from the domain. I'm not really all that into Windows servers..


----------



## mdnky (Jun 2, 2004)

This may or may not help, but check to see if the built-in firewall in XP is activated.  We had huge problems getting the Laptop (XP Pro) to connect at the office while every other computer worked just fine (2KPRo, OS X [10.1.5 & 10.3.3], Solaris 9).  

We could see the box, but every attempt at login failed for no apparent reason.  As soon as we deactivated the built-in firewall, things worked.


----------



## sumdumguy77 (Jun 4, 2004)

No the winxp firewall is not on. But this must be a Mac OSX problem not a winxp one. Because I can login to the mac fine from the pc when i am not logged in to the pc domain. 
The mac wont accept a login from a windows domain machine that is win xp. It will accept a connection from a win2000 machine when logged in to the domain.
This is very annoying.


----------

